# In progress - Bowes Guitars 7-string



## Fred the Shred (Feb 25, 2013)

Brian and I have known each other for a while (in our lovely pixel selves, seeing as there's a "bit" of distance between us). In a bold, unprecedented move, Brian once mentioned digging to try his hand at making me a guitar to rival the mighty Jaden JHM 7 I speak so fondly of. Some time later, it's on:

Body cut (single piece ash):






Body and righteous Ziricote board:





Ridiculous I-could-eat-this grade roasted maple neck blank:





Headstock shaped. Impaler head style, to "persuade" uncooperative audiences:





Test fit:





Colours are still an open subject, but as far as electronics are concerned, this baby is getting my beloved DiMarzio Tone Zone 7 / Air Norton 7 with a 1 meg pot combo in it. More on this baby as she progresses!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 25, 2013)

Have him ship it to my place first, okay? For, uh... quality assurance.


----------



## skeels (Feb 25, 2013)

That fretboard is wicked cool Fred. It looks like hot rod flames!

Also, +2 for pointiness in the hs department. 

Recessed hipshot?


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 25, 2013)

Shit that is your guitar?! I was loving the pictures on Facebook. So gorgeous.


----------



## Navid (Feb 25, 2013)

Bowes does awesome instruments, I wish I could buy 100 or 200 of his guitars...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 25, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> Shit that is your guitar?! I was loving the pictures on Facebook. So gorgeous.



Notice the album title, man!


----------



## Rommel (Feb 25, 2013)

Partially scalloped fretboard?


----------



## kruneh (Feb 25, 2013)

Love it, sick fretboard.I really like Brians style, very sleek looking stuff!


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks awesome Fred! You're gonna need a license for that headstock though. That thing is fierce!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 25, 2013)

That is the plan. If the music doesn't get the audience moving, an impalement or two are bound to do the trick!


----------



## Curt (Feb 25, 2013)

Never been a fan of inline heads on 7+ but the woods going into that are insane!


----------



## Valennic (Feb 25, 2013)

Your wood looks just like mine!

Er. The....guitar wood. That is. 

I have the same woods, only my body is curly ash. And I have ziricote strips and sammiches in the neck. You're going to love it.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 25, 2013)

Rommel said:


> Partially scalloped fretboard?


Scallops under the top 3 strings from frets 12 through 25 are standard on Brian's builds.

I'm not a pointy headstock guy but I like the way the headstock works with the body carves. And the ash and ziricote are just...


----------



## nutsock (Feb 25, 2013)

badass!


----------



## Watty (Feb 25, 2013)

It looks like your FB is on fire....badass +1.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, the whole "badass" theme seems to be the prevailing note with this one for sure!


----------



## Rojne (Feb 26, 2013)

That looks dangerous.. haha


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope it sounds equally dangerous!


----------



## Minoin (Feb 26, 2013)

That is pretty awesome! Is it actually going to be comparable with you beloved JHM7?
Either way, I think this is going to be a worthy part of your already awesome family!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome work as always Brian, I can only imagine a good combination when I think of a Bowes played by Fred. I'll look forward to a proper youtube video once you get that axe, beardman


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 26, 2013)

That goes without saying, man! Also, I have great expectations for this axe, and I couldn't care less if it sounds nothing like the JHM - what I want from it is to feel it suits me as a player and to look and sound kickass. Rest is down to fate! Haha!


----------



## Evilized (Feb 26, 2013)

Keeping with the trend, I'll throw in the badass +1...love that fretboard and the partial scallops.


----------



## joebalaguer (Feb 26, 2013)

Really digging that roasted maple neck. Damn! <3


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 26, 2013)

You're going to end up in court on negligent homicide charges with a headstock like that.


----------



## WillDfx (Feb 26, 2013)

DAMN :0


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 26, 2013)

you are gunna love your axe man

Brians makes some damn sexy goodness, looks and feels like nothing else


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 26, 2013)

Daaaaamn that roasted maple! This looks awesome so far. What kind of finish will it get?


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Impale them with the headstock, then cauterize the damn wound with the flaming fretboard! \m/


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 27, 2013)

^


----------



## skeels (Mar 7, 2013)

Updates please? 




Please?








Pleeeeeeeeeeeerrrz!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 4, 2013)

The guitar will be blue, actually - the point is that the black stain will be sanded and enhance the grain once the blue is applied, for maximum carnage.


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 4, 2013)

God damn the bevels on the horns are sexy.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear sir, I wish upon ye many moons of pain and suffering for you having these awesome guitars. You can't even play them properly.


----------



## Navid (Apr 4, 2013)

YJGB said:


> You can't even play them properly.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 4, 2013)

Navid said:


>



Hahahaha, perfect response. I always respond like a bit to Freds stuff. I actually get off to him wearing my Dragonball Z t-shirt while playing his Skervesen.


----------



## Navid (Apr 4, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Hahahaha, perfect response. I always respond like a bit to Freds stuff. I actually get off to him wearing my Dragonball Z t-shirt while playing his Skervesen.



Looks like somebody gave you a negative rep for that though. Ze community here...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 4, 2013)

Navid said:


> Looks like somebody gave you a negative rep for that though. Ze community here...



Nah, that one is from my "I'm 12 and what is this" phase. EDIT: Oh, yeah, I see, you're right. Ah well, I guess I could've guessed that one was gonna bit eme in the ass.

Your Gandalf .gif tends to bob its head on Devin Townsend quite wel. For that I salute you.


----------



## CptMcKay (Apr 4, 2013)

That black stain is one of the meanest looking things I've ever seen. But, this will look killer with a blue finish!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 5, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Hahahaha, perfect response. I always respond like a bit to Freds stuff. I actually get off to him wearing my Dragonball Z t-shirt while playing his Skervesen.



Actually, I just want the fucking temperature to rise so I can have MORE Dragonball Z live happiness!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 5, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> Actually, I just want the fucking temperature to rise so I can have MORE Dragonball Z live happiness!



Fred, you sly son of a bitch, your comment on thanking my post. 

I still need to buy your album. Oh woe is me and my empty bank account. I should be able soon though. Can I buy it directly from you? I utterly despise Paypal, since it's quite a slow ass bitch.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, even direct sales are done via Paypal, simply because peeps are too paranoid to use something else, not to mention it's a hassle. :/


----------



## Diggi (Apr 5, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> The guitar will be blue, actually - the point is that the black stain will be sanded and enhance the grain once the blue is applied, for maximum carnage.




DAMN IT that neck is awesome!


----------



## Kammo1 (Apr 5, 2013)

"OH DAMN!!!!!!!!!!" that wood has given me wood!!!!!!!!!!!! Fred you owe me some clean draws man LOL!!!!!!!!! how can anything beat the beloved Jaden Rose guitar ?


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 6, 2013)

*mod edit: Brian you know better, luthiers may not update build threads only the customer*


----------



## Navid (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## skeels (Apr 14, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> I'll just leave these here.
> 
> (Awesomeness)


 

Holy fucking fuck.

Dang, Brian. Just... dang...


----------



## gordon_mlz (Apr 14, 2013)

Not going to lie to you, that ziricote is giving me a bone of sorts.


----------



## Timelesseer (Apr 15, 2013)

That blue looks awesome! Can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 16, 2013)

Sealer is on, darkening the blue so that it became more vibrant as a reflexion, yet less obvious "face on". It wasn't the original plan, but to be honest, it looks too cool so it stays!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 16, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> Sealer is on, darkening the blue so that it became more vibrant as a reflexion, yet less obvious "face on". It wasn't the original plan, but to be honest, it looks too cool so it stays!



That is an absolute beauty man! I like the shade of blue!


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Apr 16, 2013)

This is coming out great. Love that darker blue!


----------



## KGINDI7 (Apr 28, 2013)

^+1
Darker blue looks amazing. 
Progress?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 28, 2013)

I wish my name was Fred the Shred =P


----------



## Jacobine (Apr 30, 2013)

I absolutly HATE the color blue...

But that is quickly making me change my mind. That guitar is so tits it's making me reevaluate my life!


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 3, 2013)

And now for the latest twist: sanding!


----------



## KGINDI7 (May 3, 2013)

Yes. And stain it deeeeep blue or black.. Mmmm tasty


----------



## crg123 (May 3, 2013)

Jacobine said:


> I absolutly HATE the color blue...



We are so different... Blue is my favorite color its like all I wear for dress shirts. 

The guitar is looking awesome Fred. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 3, 2013)

KGINDI7 said:


> Yes. And stain it deeeeep blue or black.. Mmmm tasty



That would pretty much reverse the effect of the staining and sanding, which isn't really the point.


----------



## kruneh (May 3, 2013)

I´d kill a whale with my bare hands to get one with the colour it had before it was sanded back again.
Gonna be interesting to see how it turns out this time.


----------



## KGINDI7 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah... That was a silly comment. I think I am still in the dreams of that deeper blue pic. 
Looks great btw.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 3, 2013)

kruneh said:


> I´d kill a whale with my bare hands to get one with the colour it had before it was sanded back again.
> Gonna be interesting to see how it turns out this time.



The colour was awesome, but as it was sealed, it darkened very noticeably, so it was turning into a strangely dark green, too dark for what was intended (heck we would have gone with staining the guitar black if something very dark was the point).


----------



## kruneh (May 3, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> The colour was awesome, but as it was sealed, it darkened very noticeably, so it was turning into a strangely dark green..



Looks like some kind of teal, pretty much straight up my alley 
Remember that old 8 string Brian did wich he never finished? That one also had a very cool green/blue colour.
But I trust you guys


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2013)

Fretboard looks like camo... I dig this already.


----------



## Letuchy (Apr 11, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 11, 2014)

She's on hold for a little bit as we're sorting finishes (as you can see, the girl has been a testbed of sorts for wacky finishes) and Brian is taking care of pending orders.


----------

